

Go Challenge 2 - Spiritus
http://golang-challenge.com/go-challenge2/

======
nemo1618
Winner of the first challenge here. Looks like the prizes are mostly the same
(maybe identical?) as last month, so I'll probably be competing in the "Just
for fun" category. Hope to see some creative solutions!

